# Upgrading Athearn RTR SD40-2s with DCC+Sound



## jeb.jr (Oct 30, 2015)

I have 3 Athearn RTR SD40-2's, and I want to run all three in a consist. The plan is to add sound to one of the locos, and add DCC without sound to the other two. I've never upgraded to DCC before, so this is a new experience for me. I have a Digitrax command station and a couple of DCC locomotives already, so I know the system works. If I mix decoders from two different companies (e.g. use a Sountraxx Econami for the sound loco and Digitrax for the 2 non-sound locos) will I be able to get them to run at the same speed?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello Jeb and welcome. What you are proposing should work fine. Getting locos to run in a consist at the same speed is always problematic but you'll have more chance as all of yours are the same. Using different decoders shouldn't make too much difference and as long as you get them close as possible it'll be OK. Have you installed the sound decoder yet? The biggest problem is usually finding somewhere for the speaker which is easier on the newer Athearn engines.


----------



## jeb.jr (Oct 30, 2015)

I have not installed, or even acquired, the decoders or speaker yet. I'm still deciding which decoder and speaker I want to use. I'm also trying to figure if there is enough room to install a speaker in the rear fans without removing the rear weight. My Genesis GP50 has a baffle that is made of metal and weighs about 2 ounces, so a part like that would be ideal, but I don't know where to get one.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I have Tsunamis in all my sound equipped locos and they're excellent. The new Econamis should also have the same sound but with less features like three or so horns instead of fifteen and so on. I have a good sized oval speaker in my Athearn GP15 but I've got some of the small 'sugar cube' speakers in some some space tight switchers and honestly there's very little difference. 
I'm guessing the baffle in your GP50 is in the fuel tank. Are you saying you want to put something similar in the SD40? I shouldn't get too hung up on weight, it will still haul OK.


----------



## jeb.jr (Oct 30, 2015)

*Stuff doesn't fit inside Athearn SD40-2...now what?*

It's very hard to measure inside of the hood to get an accurate measurement. My best guess was that the inside width was 19mm, but I figured that couldn't be right. So I had read forums about people using 18mm speakers in their SD40's and other various GP/SD locomotives, and I thought, surely I would be good with 17mm, right? Wrong! I ordered a 17mm X 17mm decoder for my two "silent" SD40-2's, and lo and behold, it's too big! Not only that, but for my "sound" loco, I've ordered a speaker that included a 17.7mm baffle, which, of course, is too wide. 

What width does everyone else use when figuring how to fit decoders/speakers in their narrow-hood locomotives (namely, Athearn)?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

What decoder was that? Most make their decoders narrow for this reason. Tsunamis' should give this problem. Isn't there room in the cab. Re: speakers see my previous comment.


----------



## jeb.jr (Oct 30, 2015)

the decoder is a Soundtraxx 852001 MC1H102P8.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Its a direct eight pin fixing which means it can only sit directly on the plug. One with a wired harness would be preferable as you could move it to another location. Never mind, we live and learn.


----------



## thysell (Jun 8, 2013)

These speakers sound great and are pretty small. You must get the matching sound enclosure for the best results. I'm putting them into an RS-1.

http://tonystrains.com/product/tds-supersonic-mini-speaker/


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

thysell said:


> These speakers sound great and are pretty small. You must get the matching sound enclosure for the best results. I'm putting them into an RS-1.]


These are the 'sugar cube' speakers I mentioned. They're available from a variety of sellers under different names. They come as a unit with an enclosure.


----------



## Catweasel (Nov 17, 2015)

I've been experimenting with speakers lately. The ones I'm using at the moment are Sony 'phone speakers. With a built in enclosure,they're just as good as a sugar cube but at 1/3rd of the price. I think that these are,in fact, the same thing. Only without the DCC price tag.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Do you have a link for that? Might be useful for the folks on here. I always thought that must come from mobile phones bt then they looked too big.


----------



## Catweasel (Nov 17, 2015)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252052361477?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

It's a long link I'm afraid. Apparently it's to do with the way they're tuned for human hearing that makes them sound good.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You mean they're also made for non humans?&#55357;&#56842;


----------

